# Moving to Saltillo



## Deke (Mar 21, 2010)

We have lived at Lake Chapala for over 6 yrs and are thinking of moving to Saltillo to be closer to grandkids in US. Does anyone know about expats living there, comparative expense, etc?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I don't think we have a member posting from Saltillo, and only one or two from Monterrey. You may have to drive up and take a look around. Like many, we've only passed through on our way north or south.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

That is my hometown  and is really lovely but then I am biased!!

I don't know much about the expat community there but if there are any questions you have just PM me.


----------



## Deke (Mar 21, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> That is my hometown  and is really lovely but then I am biased!!
> 
> I don't know much about the expat community there but if there are any questions you have just PM me.


An English-speaking Baptist Church is especially important to us. That would seem to be the best place to gather info on expats, areas to live, cost of living, etc.


----------



## Deke (Mar 21, 2010)

An English-speaking Baptist Church is especially important to us. That would seem to be the best place to gather info on expats, areas to live, cost of living, etc.


----------

